# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  А где-то бродит мечта...

## MarinaMi

В моей душе живёт печаль.
Она там прочно проживает
И душу грустно одевает
В обиды слёзную вуаль.

Ещё в душе любовь живёт...
Нужна кому-нибудь? Едва ли.
Её давно уже не звали.
А всё же не уходит. Ждёт.

А счастье как же? Редкий гость.
Заглянет. Места не находит.
И, чуть порадовав, уходит,
Оставив мне крупицы -  горсть.

- Останься здесь! - осмелюсь я,
И душу распахну в надежде...
Но там, в душе - печаль моя,
И счастью места нет, как прежде.

В моей душе живёт печаль...

----------

mochalova19 (20.03.2017)

----------


## PAN

*MarinaMi*, 

С прибытием... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## MarinaMi

Эти стихи родились из музыки.  

http://files.mail.ru/AZW653

А где-то бродит Мечта,
Надежды светлой полна...
Наверно, ищет тот край, где чистота - 
Там хочет сбыться она.

А я с ней рядом иду.
Мечтаю я в тишине
Сохранить её, светлую Мечту - 
Пусть живёт во мне.

Ведь если сбудется она
И растворится в облаках,
Останусь я совсем, совсем одна.
Лишь след Мечты в моих руках...

А где-то бродит Мечта.
И я брожу вместе с ней.
Тихо и светло, и душа чиста
Рядом с Мечтой моей.

----------

mochalova19 (20.03.2017)

----------


## MarinaMi

Эти тоже из музыки. И с нею вместе.

http://files.mail.ru/I1GBTV

Сон, сон, сон...
Осень смешала краски не зря,
Звон, звон, звон
Медный и золотой даря.
Лист, лист, лист
Жухлым, опавшим стать не хотел,
Вниз, вниз, вниз
Падал - и вдруг взлетел!
Птицей легкокрылой,
Лето провожая,
Закружился с ветром,
Вновь и вновь взлетая, лист!..
И опустился тихонько в ладонь...
Снова ты со мною, осень.

----------

mochalova19 (20.03.2017)

----------


## Нотка8

*MarinaMi*, 

А ГДЕ-ТО БРОДИТ МЕЧТА

Спасибо, Мариночка! Очень тонко, чутко, "одето в грустинку"... Очень щемяще...

----------


## MarinaMi

*Нотка8*, спасибо. Вот уже и не так страшно сюда приходить. Уже вроде бы и не совсем чужая.

----------


## Нотка8

*MarinaMi*, 





> Эти стихи родились из музыки.
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/AZW653
> 
> А где-то бродит Мечта,


Восхищена Вашим творчеством! Как здорово у Вас получается "схватить" характер и образ музыки и передать это настроение в стихотворении...

----------


## Alenajazz

*MarinaMi*, лирично. Мне понравилось!

----------


## Нотка8

*MarinaMi*, 




> Эти тоже из музыки. И с нею вместе.
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/I1GBTV
> 
> Сон, сон, сон...


Спасибо Вам за творчество! В своем триединстве -стихотворение, музыка и тщательно подобранный потрясающей красоты видеоряд дает сильнейший эффект ПОТРЯСЕНИЯ и ЭСТЕТИЧЕСКОГО НАСЛАЖДЕНИЯ!!! Как точно Вы прочувствовали пульс, ритм и образ... Так бы слушала и смотрела, слушала и смотрела... Очень талантливо!!!

----------

MarinaMi (25.11.2017)

----------


## MarinaMi

С музыкой Эрика Сати и картинами Дональда Золана.

http://files.mail.ru/GMWZ4W

*Мир, умытый дождём*

Дождь, дождь, дождь,
Ты о чём шуршишь?
Целый день
к нам в окно стучишь.
Хочешь, играть будем вместе?
Кап, кап, кап,
туки-туки-тук, - 
какая чудесная песня!
Умоешь сады,
умоешь цветы
и высушишь ласковым ветром.
А завтра, чуть свет,
проснётся рассвет - 
а мир будет чистым и светлым!

И беленькой ромашке,
и маленькой букашке
захочется в небо 
взлететь!
Котёнку, и крольчонку,
и даже черепашке
захочется прыгать и петь!
И жёлтеньким утятам,
и озорным щенятам,
и лягушатам хочется... петь!

А пока:
туки-туки-тук...
Кап, кап, кап,
туки-туки-тук...
Сегодня мы с дождиком вместе.
Кап, кап, кап,
туки-туки-тук, - 
какая чудесная песня!
А завтра будет ЗАВТРА,
и РАДОСТЬ будет завтра,
и в вымытый полдень вдвоём
вприпрыжку, вбосоножку 
по чистеньким дорожкам
быть может, гулять мы пойдём.

И в этом чистом мире
так много красоты:
и малыши смешные,
и яркие цветы...
Дождик мир умыл.
Дождик мир умыл!

----------

mochalova19 (20.03.2017)

----------


## Affection

> Сон, сон, сон...
> Осень смешала краски не зря,


О.... Это моё любимое !!! Слушаю бесконечно !!!!

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********org/2127560m.png[/IMG]

http://files.mail.ru/ERAA62

*УЛЕТАЮЩИЕ ПТИЦЫ*

*Музыка Евгения Дербенко 
 Текст Марины Мишаковой*

 Приходит осень.
 Не спросив,
 охапки листьев вниз бросает.
 Они лежат и увядают,
 о лете позабыв.

 Проходит осень по лесам
 и птичьи стаи собирает,
 и в трудный путь их отправляет
 к далёким берегам.

 Они взлетают над землёй,
 прощальный взгляд бросая вниз,
 прощальный взгляд бросая вниз
 на край родимый свой.

 Они взмывают и парят
 над сжатой нивой и рекой.
 А осень машет им рукой – 
 и птицы вдаль летят.

 И осень бродит не спеша,
 и птичьи стаи провожает.
 А листья ветром подметает.
 И ей они шуршат…

 … О том, что грустно опадать,
 что вслед за птицами умчаться
 навстречу призрачному счастью
 мечтают… Полетать…

 А птицы где-то там вдали
 курлычут тихо и печально,
 летят, оставив клич прощальный,
 на самый край земли.

 Приходит осень.
 Не спросив,
 охапки листьев вниз бросает.
 Они лежат и увядают,
 о лете позабыв.

 Проходит осень по лесам
 и птичьи стаи собирает,
 и в трудный путь их отправляет
 к далёким берегам.

----------

Mandarinka-79 (19.07.2019), mochalova19 (20.03.2017)

----------


## Affection

> УЛЕТАЮЩИЕ ПТИЦЫ


Восхищаюсь пронзительной проникновеностью.........

----------


## MarinaMi

А эти строчки я писала для своих форумских друзей в свой прошлый день рождения. 

Эх, девчоночки-девчонки!
Годы мчатся чередою.
Их погнать бы вспять – обратно! – 
И остаться молодою.

Милой, трепетной, наивной,
Каждый день – открытий полон!..
Жизни путь ещё – так долог!..
А рассвет – маняще-дивный!..

А потом – ушибы, шишки,
Ведь опять нарвусь – я знаю:
И душой не огрубею,
И себя не поменяю.

Что же – заново учиться
Боль души тихонько прятать?
Снова сильной становиться?
И опять в подушку плакать?

Эх, девчоночки родные! 
Пусть уж будет, как сложилось.
Пусть несут – что получилось – 
Годы – кони вороные!

Лишь бы были все здоровы.
Лишь бы утро наступало.
Лишь бы сердце просыпалось. 
Лишь бы мы встречались снова. 

С вами я сильней и лучше,
С вами не страшны ненастья.
Дай вам Бог, мои девчонки,
Много-много в жизни счастья!

----------

mochalova19 (20.03.2017)

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********su/1003768m.jpg[/IMG]

*Поздние первые снежинки*

Снежинки-балеринки
в пушистых пелеринках
летали и кружились.
На носики садились,
тихонько щекотали…
… И дети – хохотали!
Весёлые снежинки
в пушистых пелеринках
на варежках носили
и Зимушку просили:

«Подсыпь снежочка, Зимушка,
не жадничай, красавица!
Нам нравится в снежки играть,
на санках мчаться нравится.
Чтоб Снеговик – под окнами.
Чтобы мороз на улице.
Чтобы позёмка белая -
и ветер ей любуется.
Тебя так долго ждали мы!
Не нужно же упрямиться,
подсыпь снежочка, Зимушка,
не жадничай, красавица!»

*Марина Мишакова*

----------

Mandarinka-79 (19.07.2019), mochalova19 (20.03.2017)

----------


## Affection

Нежно.... И очень зримо...
Я как представила этих добрых, милых детей, которые хохотали и  разговаривали со снежинкой.... Чудо !

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо, Мариночка!!!!!!!Это волшебно просто: у тебя в душе МИР, где живут КРАСОТА, ДОБРОТА, РАДОСТЬ, немножко ПЕЧАЛИ (чтоб и мы, не просто радовались, жили, а еще и размышляли...) И ты в этот МИР приглашаешь в гости и нас всех! У тебя хорошо и уютно, и хочется загляуть на огонек еще не раз!.. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Yes4:

----------


## MarinaMi

> и хочется загляуть на огонек еще не раз!..


Заходи, Оленька, очень буду рада!
Спасибо тебе.

----------


## MarinaMi

Эти стихи - как "сочинения на заданную тему". Темы были заданы в виде картинок и был предложен стихотворный конкурс. Свои работы дублирую здесь, пусть уж будут рядышком с другими моими "пробами пера".

[IMG]http://*********su/1130994m.jpg[/IMG]

Знаешь, Детство, я теперь другая.
 Я в делах, заботах день за днём.
 Но с годами чаще вспоминаю
 Старый Дом. 
 Мой добрый Старый Дом.

 Снегом запорошены деревья,
 Воздухом морозным дышит мгла.
 Помнишь, Детство, тихую деревню,
 Девочку, которой я была?

 Мне её порою не хватает - 
 Девочки из Детства моего, 
 Той, что книги добрые читает,
 Верит в чудеса и волшебство.

 Я скучаю, Детство. 
 Я скучаю...
 Ты приснись мне, ладно? 
 Буду ждать.
 Вьюги снег на волосы роняют,
 Старый Дом из Детства заметают...
 И пути обратно не видать.

----------

Mandarinka-79 (19.07.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********su/1171957m.jpg[/IMG]

Мечту заточили в клетку - 
 без неба оставив птицу,
 корабль не пуская в море...
 Чтоб рядом всегда была!

 И стала бескрылой птица,
 корабль - простой скорлупкой.
 Мечта... оказалась хрупкой,
 рассыпалась и умерла.

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********su/1162741m.jpg[/IMG]

Оставив день на донышке,
 ушло за тучу солнышко: 
 устало ясноглазое
 светить на целый свет.

 Но без забот за тучами
 сидеть ему наскучило.
 Смотри! Сердечный солнышко
 на землю шлёт привет.

 Любовь сияет ярко так
 и согревает жарко так,
 что все тревоги-горести
 растают, словно дым.

 Ты отдохни, лучистое,
 за облаками чистыми,
 а после возвращайся к нам
 с рассветом молодым.

----------


## MarinaMi

Мой мир - хрустальный хрупкий шар.
Порой живу - едва дыша:
боюсь споткнуться, уронить,
боюсь свой мир - свой шар - разбить...

А вдруг взбунтуется душа:
-Да сколько можно - чуть дыша!
Оставь его, вперёд иди!
Там столько будет - впереди!

Но я... несу свой шар опять, 
ведь рекам не вернуться вспять.
Мой хрупкий шар - и крест, и боль,
и свет, и радость, и любовь...

----------

Mandarinka-79 (19.07.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

Детские. Прощание с детским садом. 

**********************
Раскачались, ввысь взлетели
 Детства нашего качели
 Над волшебною страною,
 Где взрослели мы с тобою.

 Где дружили и мечтали,
 Сказки добрые читали,
 Незаметно подрастали
 И совсем большими стали.

 Вот такими малышами
 Мы пришли сюда когда-то,
 А сегодня перед вами
 Очень взрослые ребята.

 Нам, наверно, будет часто
 Сниться в детский сад дорожка,
 И рябина у калитки,
 И берёзка под окошком.

 Раскачались, ввысь взлетели
 Над притихшим детским садом
 Детства нашего качели…
 Вот и всё… Прощаться надо…        


***********************
Мишка лапой слёзы вытирает,
 Грустно-грустно смотрит на ребят,
 Куклы почему-то не играют,
 В уголке тихонечко сидят.

 Мячик, что не катишься вприпрыжку?
 Зайка, свесив ушки, загрустил...
 Мне пора с игрушками проститься - 
 Скоро в школу должен я идти.

 Наши тайны в сердце сохраните - 
 Те, что доверяли только вам,
 А потом их щедро подарите
 Озорным, весёлым малышам.

 Лето пронесётся очень быстро,
 В школу я из садика уйду...
 Через годик подрастёт братишка - 
 К вам его за ручку приведу.

----------

mochalova19 (15.11.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

К 8 Марта.

********************
У котёнка мама – кошка.
 С ней сидит он на окошке
 И мурлычет песенку,
 Песенку-чудесенку.

 Озорные воробьишки
 Расчирикались на крыше – 
 Дарят маме песенку,
 Песенку-чудесенку.

 И пыхтит в лесу ежонок,
 И мычит в хлеву телёнок:
 Дарят мамам песенку,
 Песенку-чудесенку.

 Любят мам своих зверята,
 Любят мам своих ребята – 
 Тоже дарят песенку,
 Песенку-чудесенку.

 Милым бабушкам помашем,
 Добрым и красивым нашим
 И подарим песенку,
 Песенку-чудесенку.

----------

linker_59 (26.08.2019), Mandarinka-79 (19.07.2019), mochalova19 (15.11.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

К юбилею детского сада.

***********************
 День за днём своих ребят
 Вновь встречает детский сад.
 Двери утром открывает,
 Деток в сказку приглашает.

 "Здравствуй, садик!" - Мы кричим. - 
 "Как дела? Какой режим?
 Что на завтрак и обед?
 Будут гости, или нет?"

 Мы живём здесь очень дружно.
 Каждый день успеть нам нужно
 Поиграть, позаниматься,
 Быть послушными стараться.

 К нам приходят в гости сказки,
 С нами рядом - книги, краски,
 Угощенья, развлеченья,
 Песни, танцы, превращенья.

 Быть ребёнком - ох, непросто!
 Надо много сил - для роста!
 И растём мы, как цветочки,
 В нашем садике-садочке. 

 Здесь готовят очень вкусно.
 Здесь утешат, если грустно.
 Мы для садика - родные,
 Он скучает в выходные.

 А сегодня, в день рожденья,
 Принимает поздравленья
 Наш любимый детский сад
 От своих друзей - ребят.

 Поздравляем, поздравляем!
 Счастья и добра желаем!
 Чтоб и через много лет
 Зажигался в окнах свет

 И спешили в садик снова
 Насти, Вани, Ани, Вовы.
 Чтоб росли здесь, как цветочки,
 Наши сыновья и дочки.

----------

mochalova19 (15.11.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

Нравственные.

*********************
Люблю я Родину свою: 
 Берёзку над рекою,
 Когда под ветром шелестит
 Листвою золотою. 

 Люблю просторные луга,
 Ромашковое поле,
 Где можно вдоволь поиграть,
 Побегать на приволье.

 Люблю свой дом. Свою семью.
 И бабушку, и деда.
 И шумный Новый год люблю,
 И гордый День Победы.

 Путь день за днём моя земля
 Всё ярче расцветает.
 Пускай на ней мои друзья 
 Счастливо подрастают.

 Когда я вырасту большим,
 Я буду очень сильным.
 И сына научу любить я
 Родину - Россию.


***************************
Приходит солнце по утрам,
 Чтоб добрый свет дарить всем нам.
 И ты, как солнышко, умей
 Дарить свет добрый для людей.

 Любовь – как пламенный цветок,
 Души волшебный огонёк.
 Чем больше отдаёшь, любя,
 Тем больше греет он тебя.

 И если помыслы чисты, 
 Чудесный мир увидишь ты:
 В нём каждый миг несёт тепло,
 В нём ярко, радостно, светло.

 По жизни счастливо шагай.
 Того, кто слаб, не обижай.
 Будь справедлив, прилежен будь – 
 И станет очень добрым путь.

----------

Eva 59 (21.07.2019), mochalova19 (15.11.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

Прошлой ночью умерла Ирочка Ненахова из Новосибирска - наша форумская подруга...

Улетела душа в небеса...
Унеслась - и прощаться не стала.
Пусть не тикают стрелки в часах.
Пятьдесят - как же всё-таки мало!..

Улетела душа высоко
И крылом моё сердце задела.
Ты была где-то там, далеко,
Ты красиво и искренне пела.

Столько жизни, задора, тепла!
Столько света, желания счастья!
И останется память - светла,
Хоть не выпало нам повстречаться.

Улетела душа в небеса - 
И теперь высоко над землёю.
Пусть не тикают стрелки в часах.
Помолчат. И поплачут со мною.

----------

Mandarinka-79 (19.07.2019), mochalova19 (15.11.2019)

----------


## Лев

*MarinaMi*, 
Ой, Марина! Я с Иришей работал в ресторанах... :Tu: 
Если можно, подробности в личку.

----------


## olga kh

> Улетела душа в небеса...


Пусть будет пухом земля... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Прошлой ночью


Жизнь...........................................................................................................................................

----------


## MarinaMi

> Жизнь...........................................................................................................................................


Да. Но почему-то хочется вытереть эти спокойные философские точки. И наставить в отчаянии восклицательных знаков. Жизнь должна быть долгой. До глубокой старости.

----------


## matvi-elena

> Жизнь должна быть долгой. До глубокой старости.


Маришечка, всё так, как и должно было быть в её жизни....и у каждого из нас свой срок. Думаю, что и дожив до глубой старости, человек не хочет уходить из жизни, расставаясь с близкими..... Не терзайся, миленький!Хочется разделить с тобою боль.. Помолимся за неё и добрым словом помянем.

----------


## veter-koteyka

> *Жизнь должна быть!*


Мариночка, прости, что ТАК тебя цитирую... Ну ОЧЕНЬ жаль... :Tu: 
Просто кричать хочется от того, что ТАК ВСЕ несправедливо...

----------


## PAN

> почему-то хочется вытереть эти спокойные философские точки. И наставить в отчаянии восклицательных знаков. Жизнь должна быть долгой. До глубокой старости.


Не..... Они не спокойные...
Немного фатализма в них есть, это да...
Но лишь чуть...

Ни один человек в здравом уме не способен сказать - хватит... Человеку всегда мало... И тысячи лет тоже было бы мало...

Дело в другом - жизнь отличается от неживого только одним - умением умирать...

А жизнь разумная умеет принимать на себя скорби и радости...

...........

Срок у каждого свой, и не предугадать...

----------


## VITA786

Мариночка!!! Спасибо тебе за проникновенные строки, за душу которую ты вкладываешь в каждое слово!!!!

----------


## Lotos Kay

> Дело в другом - жизнь отличается от неживого только одним - умением умирать...


а что такое живое и неживое? Вообще, неживое существует или это придумано людьми?  Жизнь не умирает, она переходит в другое состояние и снова "живет" новой жизнью. Философия, понимаю, ну простите.. :Derisive: 

*Мариночка*, твой раздел стихов замечательный, спасибо,  что разрешаешь прикоснуться.

----------


## Лев

> Да. Но почему-то хочется вытереть эти спокойные философские точки..


Это доступно модераторам, одним из них является PAN :Grin:

----------


## Лорис

> Пусть будет пухом земля...


Извините, Не надо так говорить 
Надо говорить: ЦАРСТВИЕ ЕЙ НЕБЕСНОЕ! (совет священника)

----------


## olga kh

Лорис, спасибо! Вот же говорят - век живи, век учись...Простите...

----------


## veter-koteyka

Мариночка, перечитала еще раз все, что здесь есть. Необыкновенно все поэтично и хрустально, как, собственно, и твоя душа. Радуй нас почаще своим нежным словом. Оно несет невероятный заряд тепла и любви. Спасибо, тебе!  :flower:

----------


## Лорис

> Вот же говорят - век живи, век учись...Простите...


Спасибо, что не обиделись за исправление.. :Blush2:

----------


## MarinaMi

Я так долго тобою дышала... 
Я любила тебя - всей душою. 
И в огонь, и в воду - шагала
За любовью своей большою.

Я в глазах и в словах тонула
И так много тебе прощала!
Я сама себя обманула.
И уже не начать сначала. 

В жизни зеркале паутинки,
Клей, не клей - а плохая примета.
Незаметно оделось в грустинку 
Давней свадьбы счастливое лето.

Всё могло по-другому сложиться,
Счастливо могло быть и чудно.
Я дышать пытаюсь учиться - 
Без любви. 
Но пока что трудно.

----------

Mandarinka-79 (19.07.2019)

----------


## veter-koteyka

> Я дышать пытаюсь учиться - 
> Без любви. 
> Но пока что трудно.


Бесподобно! 
Мариночка, еще!

----------


## laks_arina

Мариночка спасибо большое за творчество. Говорят, что глаза - зеркало души. А мне хочется перефразировать:

                  Стихи - зеркало души!!!!!!!!

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********net/3354619m.jpg[/IMG]

*Ёж и Лето*

Снова Осень наступила.
Ёж грустит в лесу унылом.
На берёзовом листочке
Пишет ровненькие строчки:

«Лето, где ты? Я скучаю…
Осень рыжую встречаю.
А тебе письмо пишу.
Поскорей вернись, прошу!

Без тебя наш лес не весел,
Здесь не слышно птичьих песен,
Осень листья осыпает,
Всё затихло, засыпает…

А с тобою славно было!
Ты дорогу не забыло?
Под сосною, за пригорком
Моя маленькая норка».

Ёж письмо – листок зелёный - 
Бросит Ветру-почтальону.
Ветер понесёт по свету
И вручит, конечно, Лету.

...............................................................................................................
Давно сюда не заглядывала. Стихи для детей теперь в *Мастерской*: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4443395

----------


## MarinaMi

> *Ёж и Лето*


_Огромное спасибо Льву за музыку к моим стихам. Теперь это детская песня:_ http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4452441

_Эти цветы для Льва Борисовича._

----------


## Лев

*Мечта где-то бродила и... принесла песню:*
http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...ui/718039.html
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1062736

----------

linker_59 (26.08.2019), Mandarinka-79 (22.08.2018), Raisa Vayner (23.06.2018), ТатьянаД (25.09.2020)

----------


## MarinaMi

*Лев*, я очень, очень рада.  Мне так хотелось, чтобы Вы сами её спели... Так и есть. [img]http://*********net/576777.gif[/img]
Для меня эта песня - самая-самая. Самая славная, самая добрая, самая светлая. Я её люблю и обожаю. 
СПАСИБО!

----------


## matvi-elena

> Мечта где-то бродила и... принесла песню:


*Лев*, *MarinaMi*, 

СПАСИБО!!! СПАСИБО!!! СПАСИБО!!! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: 

СУПЕР!!! СУПЕР! СУПЕР!!!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

Это настоящий хит этой осени!  :Tender:

----------


## Лев

> Мне так хотелось, чтобы Вы сами её спели...


Ну, хотелось бы, что детишки сценку разыграли...

----------


## Lotos Kay

Лев, здорово, ОЧЕНЬ понравилось! Вы услышали настроение с юмором, а я с грустинкой. :)))
Очень классно звучит песня в Вашем исполнении и аранжировке! :Ok: 

( а как можно от Вас фонограмму получить?)  :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

> ( а как можно от Вас фонограмму получить?)


Адрес в личку - вышлю :Smile3:

----------


## людмила-45

очень рада что заглянула на эту страничку, здесь столько позитива от вас всех! Обязательно выучу с детьми эту песенку!

----------


## МАСТЕРИЦА

Марина, Лев, СПАСИБО за чудную песенку! В хороших местах бродит ваша мечта. Удачи ей на дорогах!

----------


## Ада

МАРИШЕЧКА, ЛЕВ! Спасибо за *ежиный* шедевр!!!!  :Ok:  Как же здорово, когда встречаются два творческих человека и дарят нам чудо!

----------


## MarinaMi

_"Лето, где ты? Я скучаю..."_

[IMG]http://*********su/2439283m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2426995m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********su/2449233m.jpg[/IMG]

*Осенние картинки*

Осенние картинки
Подёрнуты грустинкой.
Промчалось быстро лето – 
Немного грустно это.

И стали дни короче,
Морозом дышат ночи,
И больше не зелёный
Резной листочек клёна.

Осенние картинки
Увиты паутинкой:
Узоры кружевные
Ткут паучки смешные.

А ветерок играет - 
Он кружева сдувает.
Над ветками осинки
Летают паутинки.

Осенние картинки – 
Прохладные дождинки.
По лужице, по крыше
Танцует дождик, слышишь?

Клин журавлей печальный 
Шлёт вниз привет прощальный,
Над полем пролетает,
В туманной дымке тает…

А под ногами листья – 
Поры осенней письма.
Шуршащие тропинки…
Осенние картинки…

----------

Mandarinka-79 (22.08.2018)

----------


## Лара62

*Мариночка и Лев*, какая замечательная песенка у вас получилась!
Спасибо огромнейшее!!! :Tender:

----------


## MarinaMi

Зимние и новогодние стихи для детей.

*Рябинка*

[IMG]http://*********ru/3506309m.jpg[/IMG]

Зима заметает дорожки, 
 Холодной позёмкой шурша.
 Горят на рябинке серёжки.
 Ах, как она в них хороша!

 И даже под снежной косынкой
 Огнём своим ярким горят
 Серёжки и бусы рябинки – 
 Из ягод весёлый наряд.

 Мороза она не боится,
 Косынку под ветром стряхнёт.
 И тут же над ветками птицы,
 Порхая, ведут хоровод.

 Им ягоды эти по вкусу.
 А как же наряд? Посмотри – 
 Как будто красивые бусы,
 На ветках сидят снегири.

----------

Mandarinka-79 (22.08.2018)

----------


## MarinaMi

*Часики*

[IMG]http://*********ru/3515524m.jpg[/IMG]

Время идёт,
 время не ждёт…
 Вновь у порога
 стоит Новый год.

 Тики-тик-так…
 Тики-тик-так…
 Часики тикают
 времени в такт.

 В сказку зовут,
 к чуду ведут!
 Тикают ритмы
 волшебных минут.

 Можешь вот так?
 Тики-тик-так…
 С ловкими стрелками
 времени в такт.

 Полночь пробьёт.
 Снова придёт
 время добра и чудес – 
 Новый год!

----------

Mandarinka-79 (22.08.2018)

----------


## MarinaMi

*Праздник у ёлочки*

[IMG]http://*********ru/3527815m.png[/IMG]

Зима подарит ёлочке
 Заснеженную шляпку,
 Шубейку на иголочки
 И варежки на лапки.

 Ах, как красиво смотрятся 
 Серебряные шишки!
 Рябиновые бусики
 На ёлочке-малышке.

 Над нею в небе звёздочки 
 Заводят хороводы. 
 И добрый Дедушка Мороз
Поздравит с Новым годом.

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3488942m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------

Mandarinka-79 (19.07.2019), Мария Михайловна (23.09.2022), Тамара Пискунова (24.11.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

*Это очень хорошо!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/3519641m.jpg[/IMG]

 Прилетели к нам метели,
 Сыплют снежный порошок.
 Лес в сугробах – сосны, ели.
 Это очень хорошо!

 В нашем зале снова праздник,
 Дедушка Мороз пришёл.
 Много песен, танцев разных.
 Это очень хорошо!

 Огоньки сверкают ярко.
 Где-то должен быть мешок…
 В нём для всех ребят подарки.
 Это очень хорошо!

----------

linker_59 (26.08.2019), Mandarinka-79 (19.07.2019), mochalova19 (15.11.2019), Мария Михайловна (23.09.2022), Тамара Пискунова (24.11.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

*Рисунок*

[IMG]http://*********ru/3487897m.png[/IMG]

 Нарисую я снежок.
 Санки с горки едут,
 Мчится верный пёс Дружок
 Радостно по следу. 

 Рассыпает Дед Мороз
 Инея охапки.
 Снеговик-морковный нос
 В старой синей шапке.

 Ничего, что дождь идёт
 Долгий, моросящий.
 На рисунке Новый год – 
 Снежный, настоящий!



*Снежинки*

[IMG]http://*********ru/3524760m.jpg[/IMG]

 Снежинки танцуют:
 летают, кружатся,
 на солнце в морозный
 денёк серебрятся.

 Ажурные платья,
 резные косынки…
 Волшебное зимнее 
 чудо – снежинки.

----------

Mandarinka-79 (19.07.2019), mochalova19 (15.11.2019), Мария Михайловна (23.09.2022)

----------


## MarinaMi

*Снеговик для Вовки*

[IMG]http://*********ru/3501208m.jpg[/IMG]

 Друг мой Вовка не гуляет – 
 Умудрился заболеть!
 У окна сидит, вздыхает.
 Жалко на него смотреть. 

 Я стараюсь, я катаю
 Круглый белый снежный ком.
 Угольки в него втыкаю.
 Станет ком Снеговиком.

 Глянет Вовка – под окошком
 День и ночь дежурит друг.
 Вдруг соскучится немножко,
 Или одиноко вдруг.

 Я тащу во двор кастрюлю
 И метёлку от бабули.
 И, конечно, нос-морковку.
 Будь здоров скорее, Вовка!

----------


## MarinaMi

> [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/3488942m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


*Лев*, СПАСИБО!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   :Tender: 
Так тихонько и быстренько - раз! - и стихи стали песенкой. Добрый волшебник... :Yes4:

----------


## olga kh

> Так тихонько и быстренько - раз! - и стихи стали песенкой. Добрый волшебник...


Ой, новая песенка!!!! Мариш, вы со Львом - не Снегурочка с Дедом Морозом? :Smile3:  Мы очень подарки любим, - как дети! :Yahoo:  Потому что, наверное, работа у нас такая :Ok:  Спасибо вам ОГРОМНОЕ!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Irina Montreal

> Так тихонько и быстренько - раз! - и стихи стали песенкой. Добрый волшебник..


Марина и Лев, спасибо за вашу песенку,  замечательный музыкальный подарок  для детей.  :Tender:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Дания

Маришечка и Лев, спасибо за добрую. волшебную песенку. Замечательный новогодний подарок! :Tender:  :Ok:

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********ru/3883548m.jpg[/IMG]

 *Милые мамы*

У мамы-ежихи колючий наряд,
Но нет её мягче для крошек-ежат.
Ведь милые мамы 
			для деток своих
Всех мягче.
Поём мы о них.

У мамы-лягушки холодный наряд,
Но как же тепла она для лягушат!
Ведь милые мамы
			для деток своих
Всех теплее.
Поём мы о них.

У мамы-тигрицы клыки – будто нож,
И всё ж для тигрёнка добрей не найдёшь.
Ведь милые мамы
			для деток своих
Всех добрее.
Поём мы о них.

Я маме улыбку с любовью дарю
И тысячу ласковых слов говорю.
Ведь милые мамы
			для деток своих
Всех лучше.
Поём мы о них.

[IMG]http://*********ru/3909298m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

linker_59 (26.08.2019), Mandarinka-79 (19.07.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********ru/3911199m.jpg[/IMG]

*Все на свете любят маму *  

Все на свете любят маму:
Крокодил зубастый самый,
И ушастенький слонёнок,
И малюсенький мышонок.

Все на свете любят маму:
Дикобраз колючий самый,
И весёлая мартышка,
И малышка-муравьишка.

Все на свете любят маму:
Ручеёк журчащий самый
И проснувшийся подснежник – 
Самый первый, самый нежный!

По земле весна шагает,
Мамин праздник наступает – 
Самый светлый, добрый самый.
Все на свете любят маму!

----------

Mandarinka-79 (19.07.2019)

----------


## Valenta

> *Милые мамы*





> *Все на свете любят маму *


ТОЛЬКО В ИСТИННО ДОБРОМ СЕРДЦЕ МОГУТ РОДИТЬСЯ ТАКИЕ УДИВИТЕЛЬНО НЕЖНЫЕ, ЛАСКОВЫЕ СЛОВА И ИНТОНАЦИИ!!! *СПАСИБО, МАРИНА!*

----------


## Лорис

> По земле весна шагает,
> Мамин праздник наступает – 
> Самый светлый, добрый самый.
> Все на свете любят маму!


Хочется очень донести твои, Марина, слова нашему руководству, которые хотят не праздник - признание МАМЕ в любви, а ШОУ! 
*Спасибо, за замечательные стихи!*

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********org/2647650m.png[/IMG]

*Подарок  маме*

Так звонко сосульки 
звенели капелью,
что Мишка проснулся
в берлоге под елью.

По талому снегу
тихонько ступая,
он запах весны 
осторожно вдыхает.

А вот и подснежник – 
глазок голубой!
Мишутка цветок
забирает с собой.

Согреет проталинку
возле берлоги,
посадит подснежник
вдали от дороги.

А Мама проснётся, 
увидит цветок,
обнимет Мишутку:
- Спасибо, сынок!

----------

Mandarinka-79 (19.07.2019)

----------


## Олюр

> Так звонко сосульки 
> звенели капелью,
> что Мишка проснулся
> в берлоге под елью.


Марина, как здорово, образно, красиво, доступно для детского понимания!  Мне все  Ваши стихи по душе!  Радуйте и дальше всех своим творчеством!

----------


## MarinaMi

*Две Ларочки и Ольга Серафимовна*, спасибо!

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********org/2693318m.jpg[/IMG]

*Подружка*

Ура! Я к бабушке еду,
К любимой моей подружке!
Мы будем с нею секреты
На ушко шептать друг дружке.

И будем гулять по лужам,
Смеша соседскую кошку,
И на мальчишек шумных 
Рассердимся… понарошку.

И будем сидеть на кухне,
Чаёк попивая с печеньем.
Забудем дела и заботы,
Тревоги и огорченья.

За мною приедет папа,
И я пошепчу бабуле:
- Ты лучшая в мире подружка!
Как сильно тебя люблю я!

----------

Mandarinka-79 (19.07.2019), mochalova19 (20.03.2017)

----------


## veter-koteyka

Мариночка!!! Это что-то фантастическое - твои стихи!!! У меня никогда не было такой бабушки. Почитав твои стихи, впервые искренне пожалела об этом! Спасибо тебе, за новые неизведанные чувства! За теплоту и нежность в каждой строчке  :Oj:

----------


## olga kh

Таю от нежности, и почему-то хочется плакать...

----------


## MarinaMi

Закутавшись в шарф белоснежный, пушистый,
Надев снегопад набекрень,
Опять наступил – неожиданно быстро! – 
Февральский особенный день.

Пусть даже скажу: «Нет, мне это не нужно!
Не стану я годы считать!»
Но всё же – по стуже, а, может, по лужам – 
Придёт день рожденья опять.

И снова с утра телефон веселится,
Счастливою трелью звеня…
И я представляю любимые лица.
И знаю, что любят меня. 

И ровные строчки посланий инета
Несут в себе столько тепла!
Спасибо, родные! Я вами согрета.
Душою я с вами была. 

Чего бы самой себе я пожелала
В заснеженный день февраля?
Чтоб первой меня, как всегда, поздравляла
Любимая мама моя.

Чтоб были здоровы и счастливы люди,
Которых всем сердцем люблю.
Я знаю и верю: так будет. Так будет!
Я всем свою искорку шлю.

Снежинкой на тёплой ладошке растаял
Особенный, мой день в году.
Его с нежной радостью в сердце оставлю.
И дальше по жизни иду. 

*Марина Мишакова,  7 февраля 2013*

Мне сегодня - 46!

----------

Mandarinka-79 (19.07.2019), mochalova19 (20.03.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Мариш, ты мечтаешь о Чуде! Но ты сама - такое ЧУДО расчудесное!!!И стихи твои - все до одного - Чудо!!!И вот это - ДЕНЬРОЖДЕННОЕ - тоже!!!Пусть все сбудется, что загадала, пусть все сложится - и даже сомнений нет, что все так и будет! Счастья тебе!!!И как здОрово, что мы сможем прочитать еще много-премного твоих стихов, ведь лет-то тебе - всего ничего!.. :Derisive:  :Ok:  :Tender:

----------


## Лорис

> Мне сегодня - 46!


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! Желаю всего хорошего, творчества и здоровья!!!  :flower: 
[IMG]http://*********org/2773323m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

*MarinaMi*,  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: ...

----------


## НСА

Здравствуйте, продолжаю знакомиться с вашим творчеством. ВОСТОРГ! Зачиталась, каждые строки - маленький  шедевр.Ощутила  море положительных эмоций.  Спасибо ВАМ большое!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/2982748m.jpg[/IMG]

С вашего разрешения, ваши шедевры,  сложу в свою копилочку.

----------


## MarinaMi

*НСА*, спасибо за тёплые слова в адрес моего скромного творчества. Конечно, до шедевров ещё... трудиться и трудиться. Но от души - это так. 

Ещё парочка детских.

[IMG]http://*********ru/4363567m.jpg[/IMG]

*День рожденья*

Как хорошо, что есть друзья!
Спешу на День рожденья!
Подарок приготовил я
И в сердце – поздравленья!

Ах, как приятно пожелать
Здоровья – лет на двести!
И друга крепко обнимать,
И дуть на свечи вместе.

На улице ручьи звенят
В погожий день весенний.
Я через них скачу. Я рад!
У друга – День рожденья!

----------

Mandarinka-79 (19.07.2019), mochalova19 (20.03.2017)

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********ru/4337967m.jpg[/IMG]

*Рядом с папой*

Иду я по улице
 С папою рядом,
 И нас провожают
 Прохожие взглядом.

 На папу и сына
 С улыбкой глядят.
 - Как парни похожи! – 
 Друг другу твердят.

 И я улыбаюсь
 Приветливо тоже.
 Как радостно быть мне
 На папу похожим!

 А папа шагает – 
 Большущий, красивый,
 И рядом со мною
 Конечно, счастливый.

 И этого счастья 
 Понятна причина:
 Ведь папа похож
 На любимого сына!

----------

Mandarinka-79 (19.07.2019), mochalova19 (20.03.2017)

----------


## Лорис

MarinaMi Сегодня листала 47 номер Колокольчика ( Выпуск в школу), читала твои стихи, обязательно возьму для выпускного праздника некоторые. Новые, неожиданные и чудесные" Спасибо!!!

----------


## LenZ

*MarinaMi*, спасибо за чудесные, добрые, трогательные стихи! с Вашего позволения, выучим с сыном некоторые.

----------


## MarinaMi

> MarinaMi Сегодня листала 47 номер Колокольчика ( Выпуск в школу), читала твои стихи, обязательно возьму для выпускного праздника некоторые. Новые, неожиданные и чудесные" Спасибо!!!


Лариса, только не бери оттуда мои песни! Там мелодию переврали совершенно, к сожалению (пунктир сместили, получилась "хромая").

*LenZ*, Лена, спасибо за добрые слова.

----------


## MarinaMi

На краешке снежной зимы
Сплетаются в кружево строчки. 
Как иней – и буквы, и точки
На краешке снежной зимы.

А скоро наступит весна,
Слова кружевные растают…
А строчки? Они –  прорастают,
Ведь скоро наступит весна!

За нею – и лета черёд.
Вот солнечных строчек мгновенья
И радостных чувств пробужденье.
Пускай уж скорее придёт!

Но больше всего осень жду.
В прощальном её разноцветье
Не стану грустить я о лете,
А новые рифмы найду.

И снова завьюжит зима,
И строчки снежком припорошит.
Пусть будут они о хорошем.
И я в них поверю сама. 

Вот так и состаримся мы,
Из сердца слова выбирая
И в кружево снова сплетая
На краешке снежной зимы…

----------

mochalova19 (20.03.2017)

----------


## veter-koteyka

> На краешке снежной зимы


Слышу твой голос... такой уютный, теплый, всем приветливый. 
Спасибо! Волшебно!

----------


## olga kh

> Из сердца слова выбирая
> И в кружево снова сплетая


Очень по-твоему, Мариша - нежно и душевно!..Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## НСА

> Вот так и состаримся мы,
> Из сердца слова выбирая
> И в кружево снова сплетая
> На краешке снежной зимы…


немножко грустно, и в тоже время прекрасно... Спасибо  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## СТС

> Из сердца слова выбирая


Точно... "из сердца"!  Не каждому дано так мыслить, а уж словами передать то, что "из сердца".... Восхищаюсь! Спасибо, Мариночка !

----------


## мила 35

Спасибо!!! От души огромное спасибо за каждое стихотворение... Просто нет слов!..
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## MarinaMi

Несколько детских.

[IMG]http://*********ru/4633524m.png[/IMG]

*Прощай, мой детский сад!*

Кораблик мой бумажный - 
 Весёлый и отважный.
 Он не боится ветра,
 Всегда плывёт вперёд.
 И знаю я, что нужно
 На палубу взять дружбу,
 Она, как добрый парус,
 Сквозь бурю проведёт. 

 Возьму с собой старанье,
 Терпенье, прилежанье,
 С таким отличным грузом 
 Всё будет по плечу!
 Мне очень бы хотелось
 Не позабыть и смелость.
 И в плаванье, конечно,
 Удачу захвачу! 

 Эх, взять бы вас с собою!
 Пусть море голубое
 Несёт со мной весь садик 
 По школьному пути!
 Но это я мечтаю…
 Прекрасно понимаю:
 Другим пора ребятам 
 В моём саду расти.

 Кораблик мой бумажный, 
 Весёлый и отважный,
 Теперь твой курс – на школу,
 И нет пути назад.
 Стою я у штурвала.
 Я взял с собой немало,
 А в сердце спрятал память…
 Прощай, мой детский сад!

----------

mochalova19 (15.11.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********net/3808518m.jpg[/IMG]

До свиданья, садик мой,
 Самый лучший и родной,
 Мне пора учиться в школе,
 Расстаёмся мы с тобой.

 Не грусти и не скучай,
 Новых малышей встречай.
 Береги их, милый садик,
 И за шалости прощай.

 Пусть они в тепле растут,
 Песни звонкие поют,
 Пусть их в садике любимом
 Каждый день сюрпризы ждут.

 Обещаю добрым быть,
 Буду в гости приходить.
 Мне знакомую дорожку
 Никогда не позабыть.

 Воспитателям своим
 Мы спасибо говорим,
 За терпенье и заботу 
 От души благодарим.

 Отчего-то у ребят
 Слёзы на глазах блестят.
 Как непросто расставаться…
 До свиданья, детский сад!

----------

mochalova19 (15.11.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********org/3603313m.jpg[/IMG]

Промчались в садике деньки.
 И группе нашей дружной
 Сегодня вас, выпускники,
 Отправить в школу нужно.

 Конечно, грустно провожать
 Тиграна и Христинку,
 По Паше будем мы скучать,
 По Кате и Аринке.

 Мы были здесь одной семьёй.
 Вы нас не забывайте
 И после школы в садик свой
 Почаще забегайте.

 Вам обещаем подрастать
 Хорошими друзьями.
 Мы будем с младшими играть,
 Как вы играли с нами.

 Уходят дети в первый класс.
 Присядем на дорожку.
 Обнимем, скажем: «В добрый час!»
 И погрустим немножко.

----------

mochalova19 (15.11.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********net/3832089m.jpg[/IMG]

*Зайки*

 Утро разбудило
 Птичий гомон гулкий.
 Отпустили мамы
 Деток на прогулку.

 Скачут друг за другом
 Радостно вприпрыжку
 Длинноухий зайка 
 С солнечным зайчишкой.

 Солнечному зайке
 Не страшна лисица,
 А зайчонок серый
 Тучи не боится.

Прыгают, резвятся
 На лесной лужайке
 Два хороших друга - 
 Два весёлых зайки.

----------

mochalova19 (15.11.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

Вроде не такое уж и детское.

[IMG]http://*********ru/4647863m.jpg[/IMG]

Запутался ветер в косичках берёзки
 И просит её: «Не держи, отпусти!»
 Берёзка – простой сарафанчик в полоску – 
 Листвой шелестит: «Что ж, бродяга, лети!

 Счастливчик! Увидишь чудесные дали,
 Погладишь песок на морском берегу…
 В своих путешествиях вспомнишь едва ли
 Берёзку простую на дальнем лугу».

 И ветер умчался, ведь это понятно.
 Свободный и лёгкий, над миром летал.
 … А после вернулся к берёзке обратно
 И долго в листве ей о чём-то шептал.

 Быть может, о море?.. О шумном прибое?..
 О чём он с подружкой листвою шуршит?
 Открой своё сердце, и с чистой душою
 Послушай истории ветра в тиши.

 Вновь осень. Зима. И весны расцветанье.
 И вот снова лето стоит у дверей.
 А ветер-бродяга из вечных скитаний
 Всегда возвратится к берёзке своей.

 Наверно, от ветра – история эта.
 Точнее сказать вам, друзья, не могу.
 Но знает огромного мира секреты
 Берёзка простая на дальнем лугу.

----------

mochalova19 (15.11.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********org/3727568m.jpg[/IMG]

*Кленовые ладошки*

 Киваю с дорожки
 Листочку-ладошке - 
 Мне с ним поздороваться надо.

 Ведь сотни хороших
 Кленовых ладошек
 Порадуют летом прохладой.

 Порой воробьишку,
 Задиру, плутишку
 От дождика спрячут, согреют.

 Заглянет в окошко 
 Листочек-ладошка:
 - Ты где? Выходи  поскорее!

 Так много у клёна 
 Ладошек зелёных,
 Весёлых, приветливых, дружных!

 А лета осталась
 Лишь самая малость. 
 Как жаль! Расставаться нам нужно.

 И вот я с вещами -
 Рюкзак за плечами - 
 Шагаю по улице нашей...

 А клён мой знакомый 
 От  старого дома
 Прощально ладошками машет.

----------

mochalova19 (15.11.2019)

----------


## Affection

Как мне всё нравится.............. !!!!!! И "Зайки", и "Ладошки", и "Березка"....  :Tender: 
А всё остальное  мне просто ДАВНО нравится.....  :Ok:

----------


## MarinaMi

Лен, спасибо! На самом деле, в мне ещё работать и работать, чтобы писать не рифмовки, а стихи. По прошествии времени сама нахожу у себя ошибки ритмические, текстовые. Маленькие - но досадные. Этим летом уселась за "работу над ошибками". Вот то, что уже исправила:

*"Ёж и Лето"* http://www.stihi.ru/2013/06/09/3704

*"Зайки"*  http://www.stihi.ru/2013/06/10/1942

*"Мамочка моя"* http://www.stihi.ru/2013/06/09/3938

*"Все на свете любят маму"*  http://www.stihi.ru/cgi-bin/login/page.pl

*Кораблик"  ("Прощай, мой детский сад")* http://www.stihi.ru/2013/06/10/1970

----------

Mandarinka-79 (19.07.2019), mochalova19 (15.11.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********org/3693380m.jpg[/IMG]

Лето устало

- Дорогие! - нам Лето сказало. - 
 Я устало.
 Я очень устало!
 Пусть останется с вами Прохлада,
 Мне - поверьте! - развеяться надо.
 На неделю, пожалуй, уеду.
 Возвращусь двадцать пятого, в среду,
 В шесть утра обязательно буду.
 Берегите себя от простуды!

Мы вздохнули,но спорить не стали - 
 Просто тёплые вещи достали.
 Помахали вслед Лету с крылечка
 И пошли за дровами для печки.

----------


## olga kh

> Лето устало


Так ТЕПЛО о Лете, которое "подкинуло" совсем не летнюю температуру))))) Мариш, ну, неужели и это когда-нибудь будешь исправлять?..Так здОрово получилось!!! (очень часто употребляю это слово, но что делать, если так воспринимаю?..) :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## MarinaMi

*olga kh*, Оленька, спасибо! Думала, что исправлять не буду, но уже ма-аленькие нюансики поправляю.  :Blush2:

----------


## MarinaMi

> [IMG]http://*********org/3693380m.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [FONT=Georgia]Лето устало


 :Blush2: 

*"Лето устало"* (работа над ошибками) ЗДЕСЬ: 
http://www.stihi.ru/2013/06/19/6747

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********org/3691135m.jpg[/IMG]

*Приёмная мама*

Заботы у кошки Маруси:
 Следить за малюсенькой Дусей,
 Вылизывать ушки и спинку
 И спать с нею рядом в корзинке.

 Маруся так любит Дуняшу!
 И миска одна у них с кашей,
 И игры весёлые вместе,
 И на ночь мурчалочки-песни.

 А Дуся – щенок, между прочим.
 Малышка доверчива очень.
 Но если опасность – не струсит
 Приёмная мама, Маруся.

 И все этой дружбе так рады!
 Скажу я, наверное, брату:
 - Мы будем с тобою, Серёжка,
 Дружить – как собака и кошка!

----------

Mandarinka-79 (19.07.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********org/3699326m.jpg[/IMG]

*Так похожи!*

 Если локти у Алёнки
 Щедро выкрасить зелёнкой,
 Растрепать получше стрижку
 И забрать про Барби книжку…
 Нет Алёнки!
 Понарошку
 Это брат её, Алёшка!

 Если нам поймать Алёшку,
 Причесать вихры немножко,
 Протереть ему мордашку,
 Сунуть в руки Чебурашку…
 Нет Алёшки!
 Здесь Алёнка!
 Так похожи брат с сестрёнкой!

----------

Mandarinka-79 (19.07.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********org/3908299m.jpg[/IMG]

*ВЕСЁЛЫЙ ЗОНТ В ГОРОШЕК*

Один весёлый зонтик,
 Когда ходил гулять,
 Любил по лужам прыгать
 И песню распевать:

 - Весь мир вокруг – 
 Твой добрый друг!
 И день такой хороший!
 Скачи и пой,
 Ведь я с тобой – 
 Весёлый зонт в горошек!

 Пускай на небе тучи
 Рыдают в три ручья!
 Поёт весёлый зонтик,
 И с ним, конечно, я:

 - Весь мир вокруг – 
 Твой добрый друг!
 И день такой хороший!
 Скачи и пой,
 Ведь я с тобой – 
 Весёлый зонт в горошек!

 И даже если кошки
 Скребутся на душе,
 Идём мы на прогулку - 
 И вот поём уже:

 - Весь мир вокруг – 
 Твой добрый друг!
 И день такой хороший!
 Скачи и пой,
 Ведь я с тобой – 
 Весёлый зонт в горошек!


_ Художник Виктория Кирдий ("Зонт в горошек")_

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********org/3996433m.jpg[/IMG]

*ПРО РОМАШКУ*

На лугу коза Ромашка
 Щиплет сочную траву. 
 Я лежу неподалёку,
 Представляю наяву:

 Стала б лошадью Ромашка...
 Ух! Подковами звеня,
 Как бы здорово катала
 На спине она меня!

 И овчаркой быть могла бы -  
 Я сказал бы ей: «Служить!»
 И ходили бы с Ромашкой 
 Мы границу сторожить.

 А  была б  Воздушным Змеем
 И парила высоко - 
 Я летал бы вместе с нею: 
 Ловко, радостно, легко!

 Эх, Ромашка, друг рогатый,
 Вот бы стала ты крылатой!
 …Ну и ну! На самом деле
 Мы с козою полетели!

 Видим - дед из дома вышел
 И во все глаза глядит…
 Кот Пушок сидит на крыше,
 Почему-то «Ме-е!» - кричит…

 Вихрем мчится друг мой Сашка,
 «Ме-е!» - горланит со двора…
 …Ой! Открыл глаза – 
 Ромашка:
 - Ме-е! Вставай! Домой пора!


_ Художник Виктория Кирдий  ("Здравствуйте")_

----------


## LenZ

Марина, не устаю удивляться Вашему оптимизму, идеям, таланту!!! Замечательные стихи! Просто чудесные!

----------

MarinaMi (02.07.2018)

----------


## MarinaMi

*LenZ*, спасибо самое искреннее за тёплые слова!

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********org/3932768m.jpg[/IMG]

*ЕДЕМ НА ВЕЛОСИПЕДЕ*

Едем, едем, едем, едем
 С мамой на велосипеде.
 Подгоняет в спину ветер,
 Я смотрю по сторонам.
 Лужи мы не обижаем – 
 Аккуратно объезжаем.
 Потихоньку подъезжаем
 К лесу, как и надо нам.

 Дальше - с папой к речке.
 Я держусь покрепче!

 Едем! Едем! Едем! Едем!
 С папой на велосипеде!
 Обогнали свежий ветер!
 И почти что – грузовик!
 С плеском лужи разбегались,
 Ямки  вредные толкались.
 Ну и что?! А мы домчались!
 С папой! 
 К речке! 
 Быстро! 
 Вмиг!


_ Художник Виктория Кирдий ("Помидорки")_

----------


## Affection

Веселый зонт в горошек"   хочется спеть.... Так и задумано ? Как песенка ?

----------


## Ладога

> Один весёлый зонтик,
> Когда ходил гулять,
> Любил по лужам прыгать
> И песню распевать:


Мариша! Какие замечательные стихи! Надеюсь, "Зонтик" скоро станет песенкой! Мне очень нравится "Ёж и Лето", обязательно разучу со своими ребятами в конце лета! И стихи о маме и о  детском саде такие добрые и грустные! Проникают прямо в душу!

----------

MarinaMi (02.07.2018)

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********ru/5421377m.jpg[/IMG]

*РОМАШКОВЫЕ СОЛНЫШКИ*

Весёлое солнышко
Любит ромашки,
Им прячет
Лучи золотые
В кармашки.

Когда облака
Небосвод закрывают,
Ромашки,
Как солнышки,
Всех согревают.

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********ru/5384513m.jpg[/IMG]

*Я МЕЧТАЮ О ХОРОШЕМ*

Я мечтаю о хорошем 
И смотрю на облака.
Отпускаю из ладошек
Ввысь мечту:
 - Лети! 
Пока-а!

Где-то там, за облаками,
Повстречайся с ветерками,
Звонким счастьем наполняйся!
Возвращайся – и сбывайся!

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********ru/5379393m.jpg[/IMG]

*ЖИЛА-БЫЛА ШЛЯПА*

Жила-была Шляпа,
Обычная Шляпа.
Ходила гулять,
Если дождик не капал.

Спокойно гуляла, 
Степенно гуляла, 
При встрече знакомым
С почтеньем кивала.

Дремала в прихожей,
В обычной прихожей,
Была на все скучные 
Шляпы похожей.

Но это ведь грустно,
Конечно же, грустно – 
Одной быть в прихожей,
Где тихо и пусто.

Мы Шляпу стащили,
Тихонько стащили,
Играть, веселиться
Её научили.

Теперь всё в порядке?
Конечно, в порядке!
И Шляпа играет
С ребятами в прятки.

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********ru/5428544m.jpg[/IMG]

*ЛЕТНЕЕ УТРО*

Раннее, рассветное
Утро разноцветное
Выбежит по травушке,
Росами звеня.

Ласково, тихонечко
Отодвинет облачко
И разбудит солнышко!
А потом - меня.

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********ru/5420352m.jpg[/IMG]

*КАК СЛАВНО!*

Как славно! 
Понежусь в постели 
Немножко. 
А пахнет - блинами.
И настежь – окошко.
И утро 
В наряды из солнца
Одето.
Деревня. 
Бабуля.
Каникулы! 
Лето!

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********ru/5395776m.jpg[/IMG]

*ГРУСТНО*

Грустно…  
Со всеми такое случается.
Всё надоело, за что ни возьмусь.
Где-то в душе, в уголочке, печалится
Тихая-тихая,
Светлая грусть.

Я не гоню свою гостью нежданную.
С ней порисуем и чаю попьём,
Заюшке лапку заштопаем заново.
В общем, неплохо нам с грустью вдвоём.

Солнце унылое скрылось за тучами,
День пригорюнился, вечера ждёт.
В окна стучатся дождинки плакучие…
Я погрущу. Ничего. Всё пройдёт.

----------

mochalova19 (15.11.2019), MOPO (27.06.2016)

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********ru/5429571m.jpg[/IMG]

*ЗАСЫПАЛОЧКИ*

*Спать пора*

Снова вечер. По кроваткам
Ребятишки разошлись.
Сказки добрые украдкой
Под подушки забрались.
С неба светит еле-еле
Тихий звёздный ночничок.
Мишка плюшевый в постели
Примостился под бочок.

- Сказка, ты не спишь?
- Нет ещё, малыш.
Расскажу шепталочку,
Крошку-засыпалочку.


*Про волчонка*

 Лёг волчок
 На бочок.
 Ти-ши-на…

 Одинок
 Огонёк - 
 Там лу-на…

 А в траве
 Маячок – 
 Свет-ля-чок…

 И родной 
 Мамин вой:
 - Спи, сы-нок…
 У-у-у-у-у-у…


*Про ежонка*

 Тонкий листик задремал
 На рубашке колкой.
 Спит ежонок-малышок,
 Спрятал нос в иголки.

 Отдыхают в тишине
 Ножки-топотушки, 
 Ветер ласково шуршит 
 Песенку на ушко.

 - Сладко спи, малыш…
 Ш-ш-ш-ш-ш…


*Про мышонка*

В норке тёплой и уютной
 Для мышонка есть кроватка.
 Под подушкою – сухарик,
 Чтоб спалось приятно, сладко.

 Ночь зажгла тихонько звёзды.
 Улетел дружок комарик.
 На кроватке спит мышонок.
 Под подушкою – сухарик.


*Про заюшек*

 Баюшки, баюшки,
 Маленькие заюшки –
 Мягонькие ушки,
 Лапки-крохотушки.

 Дарит ночь с ладошки
 Звёздочку в окошко.
 Мамочка зайчиха 
 Деткам шепчет тихо:

 - Баюшки, баюшки,
 Маленькие заюшки…


*Про мишку*

 - Мишка, Мишенька, малыш,
 Почему же ты не спишь?

 - Караулю Добрый Сон,
 Попросить хочу, чтоб он
 Ароматный был и свежий,
 Вкусный, сладенький – медвежий. 

 …Ночь. Трещат в печи дровишки
 Да сопит в кроватке мишка.
 Добрый Сон уже пришёл.
 Звёздно… Тихо… Хорошо…


*Про слонов*

Кто разносит детям сны? 
 Может, сонные слоны?

 Звёздной ночью потихоньку
 Разбредаются по свету,
 Каждый слон находит где-то
Сон,
Уютный, тёплый сон.
 Очень бережно приносит
 В дом, где в сны и сказки верят.
 ...Он  уже почти у двери - 
 Умный, добрый, сонный слон.


*Спокойной ночи!*

Солнце спать ушло за речку.
Ночь присела на крылечко.
Месяц ласковый, хороший
Рассыпает звёзд горошек.

Спит с сухариком мышонок,
Спят и маленький ежонок,
И мишутка толстопятый,
И волчонок, и зайчата...

Вот и сонный слон:
- Принимайте сон – 
Сладкий, между прочим!
Всем спокойной ночи!

----------

mochalova19 (15.11.2019), MOPO (27.06.2016), Дзюбкина (17.01.2020)

----------


## LenZ

Мариночка, Вы просто сплошное добро и позитив!!!  :Tender:  читаю Ваши стихи с улыбкой. Спасибо!

----------

MarinaMi (02.07.2018)

----------


## MarinaMi

*LenZ*, СПАСИБО!

----------


## MarinaMi

[IMG]http://*********ru/6011165.jpg[/IMG]

*РЫЖИК*

Ну, не дерево, а рыжик!
Подойду, взгляну поближе.
Клён молоденький у дома – 
Модник, 
Что и говорить!

Перекрасил к воскресенью
В самый яркий цвет осенний
Каждый лист
На каждой ветке,
Чтобы радость всем дарить.

----------

mochalova19 (15.11.2019)

----------


## veter-koteyka

> ЗАСЫПАЛОЧКИ





> РЫЖИК


 :Tender: ЧУДО!!!

----------


## LenZ

Добрая Фея Мариночка, с Новым годом и Рождеством! Всего самого прекрасного! Пишите побольше, несите в наш мир добро и красоту!

----------

MarinaMi (02.07.2018)

----------


## MarinaMi

[img]http://*********ru/6997641m.jpg[/img]

*ДВА ИВАНА*
_Марина Мишакова_

Давным-давно была война.
Прошли года,
И всё же
Про те лихие времена
Никто забыть не должен.

Гремели грозные бои,
Строчили автоматы...
Сражались прадеды мои,
Советские солдаты.

Ушли из мирных добрых лет
В суровые туманы
И мамин дед, и папин дед – 
Два молодых Ивана.

Один с победою домой
Вернулся в 45-м.
Остался навсегда другой 
На той войне проклятой.

...Сегодня в городе  парад.
И мы там были с дедом.
Салюта праздничный наряд
Раскрасил День Победы.

Готов поклясться я, друзья,
Что очень сильным стану.
И очень храбрым буду я - 
Как прадеды Иваны.


_Единственная фотография моего деда, Козелло Ивана Михайловича. Пропал без вести в августе 1941. Было ему в то время столько лет, сколько сейчас моему старшему сыну.

Дед моего мужа, Соловей Иван Георгиевич, воевал, был серьёзно ранен._

----------

mochalova19 (15.11.2019), MOPO (27.06.2016), Дзюбкина (17.01.2020), Тигра Полосатая (04.03.2016)

----------


## LenZ

Мариночка, с наступающим праздником! Счастья!

----------

MarinaMi (04.03.2016)

----------


## Olyashka

> *Мечта где-то бродила и... принесла песню:*
> http://www.neizvestniy-geniy.ru/cat/...ui/718039.html
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1062736


Спасибо! Чудесная песня!!!

----------

Лев (26.06.2016)

----------


## татуся

спасибо за стихи, а именно за" Спать пора"
буду своим деткам на ночь  читать!!!

----------

MarinaMi (23.07.2016)

----------


## MarinaMi

[img]http://*********net/10261962m.jpg[/img]

*КОГДА ВЕРНЁТСЯ ЗИМА*

Когда вернётся к нам зима, 
И трепетными стайками
Слетят снежинки на дома,
Закружат над лужайками,
И рыжим солнцем на снегу
Мечтатель-кот усядется…
…Я вновь стихи писать смогу,
И в жизни всё наладится.

_Иллюстрация Екатерины Бабок:_ https://vk.com/id215345818?z=photo215345818_386512882

_Здесь можно послушать, посмотреть, помечтать  вместе с Витой Notka Fa:_ https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5289335

----------

ludmila_zub (25.10.2017), olga kh (25.10.2017)

----------


## l0ttovv

> В моей душе живёт печаль.
> Она там прочно проживает
> И душу грустно одевает
> В обиды слёзную вуаль.
> 
> Ещё в душе любовь живёт...
> Нужна кому-нибудь? Едва ли.
> Её давно уже не звали.
> А всё же не уходит. Ждёт.
> ...


Печалька. Я больше грусти не пишу--завязал:)))




> [img]http://*********net/10261962m.jpg[/img]
> 
> *КОГДА ВЕРНЁТСЯ ЗИМА*
> 
> Когда вернётся к нам зима, 
> И трепетными стайками
> Слетят снежинки на дома,
> Закружат над лужайками,
> И рыжим солнцем на снегу
> ...


Вот эт по нашенски :Ok: 

Я никогда не постарею...
Игорь Бабиченков
Вчера казалось : я старею.
Гляжу сегодня--молодой.
Пускай беззубый и седой,
Да вот стареть я не умею:)

Как выйду на село с бутылкой
В моднячих клетчатых штанах,
Так сразу девки : "Ах!Ах!Ах",--
А я : "Айда,мои кобылки"

Коли душой и сердцем молод,
То и не старит седина.
Никто не скажет :"Старина",
Пока испытываешь голод...

Я никогда не постарею 2
Игорь Бабиченков
Холодный воздух, в небе хмарь,
Грустит у яблоньки сорока...
Я не дожил ещё до срока
Уйти в свою седую старь.
Сижу и глупо улыбаюсь
Мечтам о девочках гламурных.
Касаться трусиков ажурных
Любитель и пока не каюсь.

Светает медленно, луна
Почти смешалась с облаками.
Они зажав её боками,
Пьянеют в небе без вина.
Да я и сам слегка хмелею,
От своих чувств переизбытка.
В груди стучит сердечко прытко.
Я никогда не постарею...
16.05.19г.
© Copyright: Игорь Бабиченков, 2019
Свидетельство о публикации №119051600586

----------

